# 2" in RBP wont eat help me



## fishfreak83 (Aug 14, 2003)

I just got my piranhas yesterday (Red Belly Piranhas) they are hella cool and all but they havent eaten yet what should I feed them for starters. Oh there about 2 - 3 inches. Sorry for the inconvinence to all I just want to start this hobby right and I dont want my RBP dying on me cause I got a good deal on them. Also if anyone has any leads to RBP for sale please send this way because I want about five more because 3 is not enough I want them in packs so they can hunt together. just drop at [email protected] or pm me thanks everyone I really apperciate the help.

fishfreak83


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

1.They may be aclimating to the evironment so they are not eating

2. Try feeding them at night when light are off

3.Less traffic area makes them more confortable at this moment

4.Using live food is the best way to get them to start eating. After that which to prepared food.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ya they will usually take a few days


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

no problem there just wait it out


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

as eric advised they will be adjusting to their new home just give it time
dixon


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Like stated above...just give them time and they will become more comfortable with their environment...good luck


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

_Moved to feeding discussion_


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

is the water established?

and go to the buy and sell section, im sure you'll find someone in your area selling Piranhas


----------



## Dave~X (Sep 6, 2003)

the are probly ajusting to the new envirorment and they are scared to eat keep the light off so they can be more comfortable!


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> 1.They may be aclimating to the evironment so they are not eating
> 
> 2. Try feeding them at night when light are off
> 
> ...


 lights off? can they see in the dark?

im dumb, i know


----------



## Dave~X (Sep 6, 2003)

yeah they like the dark alot better then the light cuz the amazon is dark and murky water!!


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

but what effect does the moon have on visibility in the water?

i'm intrigued to hear that my rhom could see the food in my pitch black room..../me hurries and sets up night-vision camera for midnight frenzies


----------



## fishfreak83 (Aug 14, 2003)

hi everyone I just wanted to say thank you to all you guys that help me. my baby piranhas are finally eatting and its f*cking cool. Thanks again I owe you guys one


----------

